# # 88 gatorade custom



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

heres a # 88 gatorade 75 olds http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/IMG_0018.jpg enjoy guys


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is that your first custom Honda? Looks pretty good.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The car looks sweet, Honda. :thumbsup: 
How did you get a hold of my old camera with the fuzzy glamor feature?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

nice one honda...that one's on my to do list


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Are those eights on upside down??? Naw I'm just standing on my head...*

Hey Honda,

This is AWESUM Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:










 88 

But....you put the Numbers on backwards.

Bob...it's supposed to be 88 (har, har, har)...zilla


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Did Honda do the body?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

looks great honda good job.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job hounder!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet ride Honda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good there Honda!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And no drywall damage... yet!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What grit is that a drywall sanding screen in the drivers window?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------

